# Hammer anabolics



## beasy (Jan 15, 2015)

Has anyone heard of them, getting good reviews on some other forums, also been labmax tested on meso. Share your hammer anabolics review.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jan 16, 2015)

Cant touch this? I know that guy Hammer. Always wearin funny pants that guy.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## crazy25 (Jan 16, 2015)

Not a lot of reviews yet. The guy just opened shop the end of November. The labmax on his tren ace look really good tho. The guy who did the labmax is a good guy to so its not a bull shit test


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 16, 2015)

Must be a room full of artist's drawing......because this is sketchy....haaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Dtownry (Jan 16, 2015)

That was my call sign.


----------



## beasy (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm no rep or nothing, just was wondering. I've never used them, just seen them on couple other forums


----------

